# Some new additions to my collection



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Now waiting for them to breed lol.

Carbon Rili



















Orange Rili



















Orange Eye Royal Blue Tigers










Thats it for now, let me know what you think.

-a


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love LOVE love the 2 fisrt pictures so so beautiful!! U R very good at taking pictures.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Jebelz008 said:


> I love LOVE love the 2 fisrt pictures so so beautiful!! U R very good at taking pictures.


Thanks, to be honest I'm not great at it if you see all the attempts I had previous. Still saving for a macro then hopefully the pics would be better.

-a


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Damnit Aaron! If my sulawesi cardinal tank doesn't pan out, you better save those carbon's for me then... 

(By pan out, I mean if I ever manage to get my hands on any to begin with. Been like 3 friggin months of empty tank.)


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> Damnit Aaron! If my sulawesi cardinal tank doesn't pan out, you better save those carbon's for me then...
> 
> (By pan out, I mean if I ever manage to get my hands on any to begin with. Been like 3 friggin months of empty tank.)


Don't worry for sure, I should be able to breed these so I should have them on hand.

Yea the Sulawesi aren't the easiest to get as most stores don't carry them due to the high losses.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very pretty shrimp. I'm drooling...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow! Those Carbon rili's are so nice!! I bet they cost a lot of $$$!! Yes? No? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Fishfur said:


> Very pretty shrimp. I'm drooling...


Thank you Karen!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> Wow! Those Carbon rili's are so nice!! I bet they cost a lot of $$$!! Yes? No?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would say around the price of a SSS crystal red. It's affordable don't worry! Lol


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

aaronc said:


> I would say around the price of a SSS crystal red. It's affordable don't worry! Lol


Im wishing you luck so when you successfully breed em you can hook us up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Hopefully! still relatively new of a neo variety but like all neos I'm hoping these are rabbits.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Very awesome photo Aaron. I am definitely drooling over the OEBT also. What is the price for SSS crystal so I can start saving up. How long do I have to prep a tank before some are available? What the minimum quantity that I have to buy?

Thanks for the mind blowing photo!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wikid looking rilis, let me know if you ever have any for sale, the carbon ones look amazing


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This will be the first time ever that I've said this lol

The carbon shrimp are awesome!!!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been wondering when someone in the area would get some Carbon Rili's. Did you import them or get them from a local source?


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

LTPGuy said:


> Very awesome photo Aaron. I am definitely drooling over the OEBT also. What is the price for SSS crystal so I can start saving up. How long do I have to prep a tank before some are available? What the minimum quantity that I have to buy?
> 
> Thanks for the mind blowing photo!


The OEBT are still growing out but they are different than the royal blues that are pictured. The royal blues are a mixed stable line that is between the orange eye black tigers and orange eye blue tigers. They have a deep royal blue colour.

As per the SSS crystals I don't have too many in stock but for those I will pm you with the details.

-a


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Dman said:


> Wikid looking rilis, let me know if you ever have any for sale, the carbon ones look amazing


Thanks! Definitely something different. Will pm you some details.

-a


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

That Carbon Rili, is sexy.

Also seeing some eggs in that 2nd picture!

Good Luck!


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Jackson said:


> This will be the first time ever that I've said this lol
> 
> The carbon shrimp are awesome!!!


Thanks Jackson!

Thanks for the compliments.

-a


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

CanadaPleco said:


> I've been wondering when someone in the area would get some Carbon Rili's. Did you import them or get them from a local source?


Hello Rich, I don't have a local source as I am a direct importer for a couple farms and breeders.

Thanks,

-a


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

arktixan said:


> That Carbon Rili, is sexy.
> 
> Also seeing some eggs in that 2nd picture!
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks! Got some going with eggs but have yet to grow them to adults. Now with the carbon rilis berried, now have to focus my attention to the royals.

-a


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shrimps !


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

randy said:


> Nice shrimps !


Thanks Randy, post some pics of the nice shrimps you got!


----------

